
What can a non-academic mathematician do that makes the world a better place? - m_haggar
http://mathbabe.org/2015/09/08/what-can-a-non-academic-mathematician-do-that-makes-the-world-a-better-place/
======
cjbenedikt
[http://aeon.co/magazine/society/why-we-need-data-on-what-
the...](http://aeon.co/magazine/society/why-we-need-data-on-what-the-poorest-
think/)

[http://www.themix.org/node/1810](http://www.themix.org/node/1810)

[http://impactalpha.com/global-ethical-finance-forum-what-
can...](http://impactalpha.com/global-ethical-finance-forum-what-can-islamic-
finance-teach-impact-investors/)

